# Intermission needs new sig :)



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone of you graphic gurus are more then welcome to try. You know who you are 

I am looking for a new Gegard Mousasi Sig. Surprise me 


EDIT: Ill def throw in some credits if you want


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Always wanted to use that picture for a sig. Hope you like  Lookin forward to seeing the others.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Always wanted to use that picture for a sig. Hope you like  Lookin forward to seeing the others.


Wow man thanks that looks really good. I will wait a bit to see what everyone else has to offer. But this is very promising.

+Rep

Thanks again


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will get something done, give me some time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Always wanted to use that picture for a sig. Hope you like  Lookin forward to seeing the others.


Well I decided to go with this one. Thanks so much Toxic and HOGH for the great sigs. +Rep after I spread 

Kry can you put my name on there please?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If you want it placed differently or a specific font just let me know dude


----------

